# Staties not wearing covers



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Today the Mass State Police did the ice bucket challenge WITHOUT their covers on.  This is outrageous! How could our tax payer dollers go towards something like this?! I mean while they were discussing this disease, there were speeders on the highway!

And did you see that big truck they stood on? Militarization of the police right there!






**please note I mean this in the lightest of ways, and am not serious about anything I've said.

Well done Troopers, thanks for being great sports!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

state police have their own 5 gallon buckets! I want one!

Damn strong work Troopers!


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

RodneyFarva said:


> state police have their own 5 gallon buckets! I want one...!


I believe the LEC's will be ordering their own soon. Be patient, young grasshopper...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RodneyFarva said:


> state police have their own 5 gallon buckets! I want one!


Excellent attention to detail. Kudos to the one who got handy with a door seal on a walmart bucket!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I think they have excess amounts of old door seals since the change to the new one.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, if I can't have that fancy lawn mower that Rusty shows off every year, maybe i'll get one of these with a matching mop for my current vocation.
I know the boss will just put an old dare sticker on my current mop bucket but I can dream.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> Well, if I can't have that fancy lawn mower that Rusty shows off every year, maybe i'll get one of these with a matching mop for my current vocation.
> I know the boss will just put an old dare sticker on my current mop bucket but I can dream.


Could have been a lot worse...


----------

